# Barre de recherche Google en anglais sur Safari 4 ?!!



## Florian.C (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je rencontre un problème depuis aujourd'hui plutôt déplaisant. La barre de recherche installée par défaut sur Safari, ici Safari 4, déconne !!!

Avant, tout allait bien, la recherche s'effectuait depuis google.fr. Aujourd'hui, elle s'effectue depuis google.com. Toute mes recherches effectuées depuis la barre de recherche aboutissent donc sur... de l'anglais !

Comment revenir à la configuration initiale, c'est à dire en français ?

(Safari 4 est en français et je dispose de la bécane en signature).

Bonne soirée à tous et merci !


----------



## pickwick (23 Septembre 2009)

Chez moi aussi elles s'effectuent sur google.com.... je n'ai pas vu auparavant que c'était différent.


----------



## Florian.C (23 Septembre 2009)

Ah oui ? De mon côté, je suis persuadé qu'elles s'effectuaient sous google.fr. 

Personne ne sait comment modifier ce paramètre ???



Non, personne ici. Peut-être si tu avais posé ta question dans le bon forum &#8230; 

Mais bon, j'ai l'habitude, maintenant, je sais bien que les annonces "à lire avant de poster", vous vous croyez tous, ou presque, dispensés de les lire 

On déménage !


----------



## Florian.C (24 Septembre 2009)

Navré, je n'ai guère le temps ni la tête à lire de telles annonces, fort bien rédigées cela dit. (je te fais grâce de ma vie privée).

Mais merci pour ta grande pédagogie et ton savoir.


----------



## pickwick (24 Septembre 2009)

Florian.C a dit:


> Navré, je n'ai guère le temps ni la tête à lire de telles annonces, fort bien rédigées cela dit. (je te fais grâce de ma vie privée).
> 
> Mais merci pour ta grande pédagogie et ton savoir.




Les problèmes on en a tous. le boulot ou le chômage, les femmes ou le manque de femmes, cela n'excuse pas un minimum d'ordre ( de politesse et d'éducation je dirai plutôt ) pour éviter aux autres d'inutiles redites.
Je ne suis pas modérateur, je ne suis pas non plus candidat à cela comme certains, je poste beaucoup en ce moment et si..... un minimun de gens faisaient attention cela ferait du bien à beaucoup d'autres, y compris aux posteurs eux-mêmes !! 
voilà c'est dit, sans manque de pédagogie et sans grand savoir, simplement avec logique et respect des problèmes des autres....
Bonne fin de semaine


----------



## Florian.C (24 Septembre 2009)

Les décès ça marchent aussi ?

Bye...


----------



## Clark971 (16 Juin 2010)

Dans Google, en haut à droite tu vas voir settings. Tu fais Search settings, tu choisis French et t'enregistres. Et ton problème sera résolu.


----------

